# Coral Baja



## Brenda (Nov 19, 2018)

Hello,
Can someone recommend an airport shuttle to Coral Baja.

Thank you,
Brenda


----------



## buzglyd (Nov 19, 2018)

We've used Cielito Lindo with great success.


----------

